# CmLaracy's ADA 75P v.5 (v.6 Preview just added, 3/11)



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

Wow, I wonder how long it took to plant all that HC.. The tank looks great. How come you're not doing a dry start?

Loving the hardscape btw.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

gotplants said:


> Wow, I wonder how long it took to plant all that HC.. The tank looks great. How come you're not doing a dry start?
> 
> Loving the hardscape btw.


About 5 hours for the HC, 8 hours of planting. The whole tear-down and reset was done in one sitting, about 16 hours. I'm wiped!

Never been a fan of the dry start, it's a bit too slow, and I don't have to bother with the transition from emersed growth to submersed. I was considering doing it this time though because my LFS switched to emersed HC, and the Cyperus is also emersed. I'm hoping everything will transition smoothly. 

I only have until the beginning of September then back to TCNJ for a semester, and I'm 2 hours away... going to have to teach the parents some Aquscaping maintenance , I can only come home on weekends. Thanks for the compliments! I'm thinking I need to tweak the rotation of the main stone though.


----------



## gotplants (Apr 18, 2012)

CmLaracy said:


> I only have until the beginning of September then back to TCNJ for a semester, and I'm 2 hours away... going to have to teach the parents some Aquscaping maintenance , I can only come home on weekends. Thanks for the compliments! I'm thinking I need to tweak the rotation of the main stone though.


Haha good luck with that. Hopefully they have some experience. I would hate to come home to a take full of algae..


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

This looks great. I really love the Ada bulbs. They really make green tanks pop and are worth every penny.


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautifully setup, this will look wonderful filled in.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i really like the hardscape.
i also admire your ability to keep things simple, my collectoritis would make it impossible for me to have a tank with that few species.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

CmLaracy said:


> About 5 hours for the HC, 8 hours of planting. The whole tear-down and reset was done in one sitting, about 16 hours. I'm wiped!


Oh my god that is terrifying XD, at least none of it came up or is floating right?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Overfloater said:


> This looks great. I really love the Ada bulbs. They really make green tanks pop and are worth every penny.


Thanks! Yeah they really are nice, and I don't use the 'green' version believe it or not. The regular 8000k... I feel like the 'green' bulb would wash the whole tank out in green.



2in10 said:


> Beautifully setup, this will look wonderful filled in.


Thank you!



@[email protected] said:


> i really like the hardscape.
> i also admire your ability to keep things simple, my collectoritis would make it impossible for me to have a tank with that few species.


Thanks, it really is my favorite style. I find simplicity to be elegant.



HybridHerp said:


> Oh my god that is terrifying XD, at least none of it came up or is floating right?


Yeah, it's all staying down nicely so far, phew.



Here's some shots now that the water is close to crystal.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

The water is finally crystalline. Can't resist using the new camera, here's two more shots.


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hahaha.. but seriously.. wheres the water..


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Haha it's a dry start filled with water  (edit: joking)

So I need some opinions, what would you guys think of some Anubias nana 'narrow leaf' or nana 'petite' among the larger rock structure?


----------



## dtsuyuki (Nov 16, 2009)

Hey, great job with the hardscape and planting. Those are some great farming skills and will surely produce a tightly knit carpet. One suggestion I would make is to reconsider the application of moss you currently have. Personally, if you have any leftover stone, break it up into small pieces and use mesh to wrap them in moss. You'll get a much better even look to the moss. At this point, I can anticipate you taking it out later on when it grows too wild looking in your, what seems to be, very clean iwagumi style. The plant in the back stands out quite a bit at this point. You might consider using larger nana petite anunbias in the back and smaller nana petites between the rocks if your interest is in anubias. Or swap the moss out for mini pelia =).. that's my favorite. Anyways, great job on the tank; i look forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I think it would be okay, but actually, I might considering placing one of the longer leafed anubias species in the rocks, mainly due to the elongated shape of the rocks, I think it would work nicely
then again I'm not sure what you are envisioning either, and I tend to like to go a little off the beaten path when I do aquarium work


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Dtsuyuki- Thanks, HC is my bread and butter. In terms of the moss, I didn't pay a whole lot of attention to its placement as it's not the moss I wanted, my LFS ran out of the moss I wanted, hence Java moss. Also, I planted it similarly (not exaclty) to how I did with my last scape, and it came out how I wanted it. I know that if I leave it like this I'm going to have to do some clever trimming, keep it really compact and tight. In terms of the Cyperus helferi in the back, I have moss and HC planted in a way that will cover the base and make it stand out less, I see exactly what you're talking about. I think I'm going to wait until it's draping over the main structure to plant the Anubias, it's a lot of light to be beaming down directly on Anubias, the draping of the Cyperus should help with that. Thanks for the critique, always looking for ways to improve! 

HybridHerp- I've been debating between that and petite in the spots you're talking about, so not so far off the beaten path 

Thanks guys


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

CmLaracy said:


> Haha it's a dry start filled with water
> 
> So I need some opinions, what would you guys think of some Anubias nana 'narrow leaf' or nana 'petite' among the larger rock structure?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmUZGdi7Ty4


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's awesome cm, it's good to see you posting again.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

those macro shots of the HC pearling look really nice. 
what camera/lens did you use?
im just now (after almost a year) figuring out how to really work my canon eos with a macro lens. my betta spawn kinda forced me, to learn.

what kind of moss were you looking for? i have TONS of xmas in my spawn tank; shoot me a pm if you want some.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Phil Edwards said:


> That's awesome cm, it's good to see you posting again.


Thanks man! :icon_smil



@[email protected] said:


> those macro shots of the HC pearling look really nice.
> what camera/lens did you use?
> im just now (after almost a year) figuring out how to really work my canon eos with a macro lens. my betta spawn kinda forced me, to learn.
> 
> what kind of moss were you looking for? i have TONS of xmas in my spawn tank; shoot me a pm if you want some.


Believe it or not a Nikon D5100 with the stock lens. No macro lens, the only lens I own is the one that came with the camera. I was surprised by how good they came out as well, especially since I dont really know what I'm doing. That was pretty much as large as I could get them though without it being unable to focus or needing to be cropped. Shots were taken in manual mode with auto-focus on the lens.

And I will pm you, that's one of the mosses I was looking for! Mini xmas was first choice, xmas was second


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks awesome. Not so crazy about the dry start with the helferi in there though. That stuff is so finicky, I am not sure it will transition well. But hey, you continue to amaze me with what you pull off in that tank, so go for it!

An BTW, 1982 called, they want their wallpaper back.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Gatekeeper said:


> Looks awesome. Not so crazy about the dry start with the helferi in there though. That stuff is so finicky, I am not sure it will transition well. But hey, you continue to amaze me with what you pull off in that tank, so go for it!
> 
> An BTW, 1982 called, they want their wallpaper back.


Silly Glenn! Yeah I wouldn't try a dry start with Cyperus either, which is why I didn't :icon_wink. If I did, somehow I managed to create CO2 bubbles that fail to disperse in our atmosphere and deserve a noble prize in chemistry and physics! And thanks a bunch for the kind words 











Taken a few hours ago :thumbsup:, tank was filled with water on the 13th of this month


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

CmLaracy said:


> Completely filled and a little cleared up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!


----------



## green_valley (Sep 14, 2011)

Wow, each one of them you planted...................woww...nice scape.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> Looking good!





green_valley said:


> Wow, each one of them you planted...................woww...nice scape.


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Ammonia is already on the decline. Growth is strikingly fast, the Cyperus already has new roots that are over 5" long. Time to start pondering fauna.

I was thinking either 50-60 Rasbora brigittae, or 30-40 Harlequins. Leaning towards the Boraras, and it wouldn't even be a contest if they weren't so damn small. Clean up crew will consist of 10-20 Amanos and 4-5 Ottos.










*Or *


----------



## izabella87 (Apr 21, 2012)

barara... #1


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

boraras for sure.
i used to have b. maculatus and loved them. preffer b. brigittae and b. merah color though, but my LFS didnt have any. 
they school tightly, and they are smaller so you can get more. with schooling fish, the more you get the better they all look. with 25 i saw nice schooling, with 50 you should have some very nice behavior from them.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Just hit up my LFS, they had 1 Borara. Even smaller than I expected them to be, had them place an order for 60. Look who showed up in my tank, buggers are doing a real good job de-planting! 10 Amanos and 4 ottos, the Amanos are actually significantly larger than the ottos! They kicked up a couple melted stems of HC that didn't make it through the melt phase and transition from emmersed to immersed. They're also tossing and turning the Aquasoil like it's their job, the front dirt line is no longer perfect. They're a bit too big, had I known I would have waited another week... I just hope they don't do too much damage. I'm feeding them as much as I can so they take it easy. I need a macro lens. One week FTS coming tomorrow.

They like the cave, at one point there were 6 of them packed in there!


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

Your new scape looks awesome!

Cool pic of the Amano shrimp chilling in the cave!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

salmon said:


> Your new scape looks awesome!
> 
> Cool pic of the Amano shrimp chilling in the cave!


Thanks. Yeah when I saw them lined up in the cave like that I had to get some pictures.

Well, I'm having a little too much fun with the new Nikon, not sure how much longer I can go without a macro lens  Looks like I'll be shelling out some cash soon!
Feeding the amanos to keep them from destroying everything worked, they're now chilling in hiding instead of romping around scavenging for something to gobble on.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Were the Amanos eating your plants? I had a problem with my Amanos eating my hygrophilia and alternanthera. They absolutely destroyed those plants. I started feeding them sinking wafers. Unfortunately I removed the chowed plants so I don't know if feeding them helped or not.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> Just hit up my LFS, they had 1 Borara. Even smaller than I expected them to be, had them place an order for 60. Look who showed up in my tank, buggers are doing a real good job de-planting! 10 Amanos and 4 ottos, the Amanos are actually significantly larger than the ottos! They kicked up a couple melted stems of HC that didn't make it through the melt phase and transition from emmersed to immersed. They're also tossing and turning the Aquasoil like it's their job, the front dirt line is no longer perfect. They're a bit too big, had I known I would have waited another week... I just hope they don't do too much damage. I'm feeding them as much as I can so they take it easy. I need a macro lens. One week FTS coming tomorrow.


i dont like adding any fish or shrimp to the tank until at least a week after the plants show growth, that way they have a root system established enough to prevent unplanting. though this doesnt help much for foreground replants...

you seem to be doing really well with the regular lens, would really like to see the pics youd be posting with a macro. save up from selling your trimmings.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a sloppy FTS with the CO2 on blast and all the hardware in the tank, wanted to reply to Overfloater and Marko but felt silly not providing any pictures! Things just started to visibly take off about a day or so ago so there's not much YET to look at, but give it a couple days. The HC and Cyperus helferi were both being grown emmersed at the LFS so they need a good little while to transition. Oddly enough, the helferi seems to be growing faster than the HC and the moss. 

Day 8:











Overfloater said:


> Were the Amanos eating your plants? I had a problem with my Amanos eating my hygrophilia and alternanthera. They absolutely destroyed those plants. I started feeding them sinking wafers. Unfortunately I removed the chowed plants so I don't know if feeding them helped or not.


Nope, they're just so big (like roach size) and so active that their "romping" around is doing a good job at disturbing the neatly manicured soil I took a lot of time to cultivate. They also stirred up every melted HC stem, which isn't bad cause they essentially pruned for me, but a few sprigs that weren't melted were uprooted and that was annoying, but I just put them back. What I really hate is how much they messed up the front line of Aquasoil, which WAS nice and thin and even... not anymore, I have to level it out every day and it's not nearly as thin as it used to be, something only I'd notice most likely :hihi: I can be compulsive.



@[email protected] said:


> i dont like adding any fish or shrimp to the tank until at least a week after the plants show growth, that way they have a root system established enough to prevent unplanting. though this doesnt help much for foreground replants...
> 
> you seem to be doing really well with the regular lens, would really like to see the pics youd be posting with a macro. save up from selling your trimmings.


I was going to wait 2 weeks for that exact reason, but the cycle went so fast (3 days, pre-seeded media) I couldn't resist, and there was no way for me to predict these amanos would be the size of my thumb (would have waited but my LFS is an hour away so I didn't feel like leaving empty handed). And that's not an exaggeration, they're actually kind of gross looking they're so big. I'm lucky they've only unplanted about 2 growing sprigs, everything else was from the melt stage.

And with regards to the camera, I've learned a thing or two recently, but I kinda have to give the amanos credit for the macro shots, you wouldn't be the slightest bit impressed if you saw these things in person. A point and shoot could probably take a mediocre macro of these things. They actually throw off the scale of the tank when they're out and about :hihi:


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

well, on the bright side, a big amano needs more food than a regular-sized one, and that mean less algae.

are those RCS i spot in the tank?


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice start to the tank, and I think that it'll be pretty epic....you don't see Cyprerus often used in this type of scape.

Just keep that moss trimmed close, when it's firmly attached, and this will be a stunner!

Great job CmL!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> well, on the bright side, a big amano needs more food than a regular-sized one, and that mean less algae.
> 
> are those RCS i spot in the tank?


I've actually had to feed them cause there has yet to be even a precursor to algae, pure RO/DI water has made a world of difference. My tap is riddled with silicates. 

Yes it is, was looking through the bucket I used to clean the last setup with, saw some movement. 3 small male RCS, no females. Threw em in the tank cause they won't start multiplying.



crazydaz said:


> Nice start to the tank, and I think that it'll be pretty epic....you don't see Cyprerus often used in this type of scape.
> 
> Just keep that moss trimmed close, when it's firmly attached, and this will be a stunner!
> 
> Great job CmL!


Thanks, and yeah I plan on keeping the moss nicely trimmed. I haven't been too sure about the helferi, but when I picture in my head what it'll look like grown in I somewhat like it, so I'm going to let it do just that before I decide if I want to remove it or not.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> I've actually had to feed them cause there has yet to be even a precursor to algae, pure RO/DI water has made a world of difference. My tap is riddled with silicates.
> 
> Yes it is, was looking through the bucket I used to clean the last setup with, saw some movement. 3 small male RCS, no females. Threw em in cause they won't start multiplying.


thats really nice, i love a lack of algae. 
no Si means no diatoms, but be sure to give your plants extra gh booster to make up for it (i lost a lot of plants til i figure out they needed more Ca and Mg on RODI water). what are you adding for CO3--?

do you plan on having a shrimp colony in this tank?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> thats really nice, i love a lack of algae.
> no Si means no diatoms, but be sure to give your plants extra gh booster to make up for it (i lost a lot of plants til i figure out they needed more Ca and Mg on RODI water). what are you adding for CO3--?
> 
> do you plan on having a shrimp colony in this tank?


Actually, Brighty K is potassium in the form of KCO3, Amano chose KCO3 to compensate for the softening properties of Aquasoil. I'm banking on brighty step 1 having Mg and Ca as a part of its micro complex, if I see any signs of Mg deficiency I'll start to add a bit of epsom salt (MgSO4). Though I'm almost positive bright step 1 has calcium, and nearly positive it has Mg. I usually dose 8 pumps of brighty step 1, but with the switch to RO/DI I've been adding substantially more (12-16).

And for now, until I see some signs of algae, I'm going to leave the 3 males alone. If I see some algae happening I may throw in a female or two. Anxiously waiting on my 60 Borara brigittae, my LFS hasn't gotten back to me yet.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> Actually, Brighty K is potassium in the form of KCO3, Amano chose KCO3 to compensate for the softening properties of Aquasoil. I'm banking on brighty step 1 having Mg and Ca as a part of its micro complex, if I see any signs of Mg deficiency I'll start to add a bit of epsom salt (MgSO4). Though I'm almost positive bright step 1 has calcium, and nearly positive it has Mg. I usually dose 8 pumps of brighty step 1, but with the switch to RO/DI I've been adding substantially more (12-16).
> 
> And for now, until I see some signs of algae, I'm going to leave the 3 males alone. If I see some algae happening I may throw in a female or two. Anxiously waiting on my 60 Borara brigittae, my LFS hasn't gotten back to me yet.


never new that. i use dry fertz and my supplimental K is in the form of KSO4 (along with the KNO3 and KH2PO4), and the only Mg i had was in the plantex CSM+B.
if you need more Ca or CO3--, you could probably just stick a few bits of coral skeleton in there. 

which LFS? absolutely fish?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> never new that. i use dry fertz and my supplimental K is in the form of KSO4 (along with the KNO3 and KH2PO4), and the only Mg i had was in the plantex CSM+B.
> if you need more Ca or CO3--, you could probably just stick a few bits of coral skeleton in there.
> 
> which LFS? absolutely fish?


Fishtown USA, but it's irrelevant now, I had a very specific budget with this tank and unfortunately my MH bulb is dead so the fish money is going towards a new bulb. Can't decide between the standard ADA 8000K and the 8000K 'green'. Probably going to give the 'green' a shot as I never plant with anything besides green plants. I just swapped in the 13KK bulb that came with the fixture to get growth back up to speed, it's quite an intense light. The new ADA bulb will be ordered this weekend with 2-3 day shipping so it gets here by tuesday-thursday.

Also, my Seiryu stone adds hardness to the water, something I forgot to mention before. The longer I go without changing the water the higher the TDS and pH gets, and it happens quite quickly as compared to without the stones.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

So, the bulb I started this tank with was quite dead. After putting in the new 13000K bulb that came with the light the growth took off. The first 11 days of this tank were messed up by a dead light, and so the growth isn't currently as far along as I hoped it would be by now. Today the 8000K 'green' came in and I love the way it looks in person, and it also has some burning in to do before it shows its true color, usually after 100 or so hours they shift to white a bit. Regardless, it's impossible to photograph, I simply don't have the DSLR know-how to get a good picture. The following pictures are super saturated in green and out of focus, I'm really having a hard time getting a realistic picture, some advice would be appreciated. I've snapped about 200 so far and can't find any I like.

Two week FTS:


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Still progressing nicely!! I wouldn't worry about growth....it'll come in time! Just be happy that you don't have any algae problems! 

Could you tweak the hue on the photos back to the red? You should post a few shots in the Photography forum.....what camera are you using CM?


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

How would you characterize the green vs normal Ada bulb?

I have been using the same 150w Ada bulb for like 3 years now and I bought it used with probably 2 yea years on it. Maybe I should replace it.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

for the focus, try using the manual focus feature. just use a tripod if your swaying a little bit as your trying to focus.

no advice on the color camera wise, but i have a similar problem (my shots look too blue) and i fix it digitally. i use photoshop and reduce the amount of blue under "color variations".


----------



## salmon (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking great! I've always been curious about the look of the "green" halides.

For pic tips, I would try manually playing with white balance settings ( in the camera) and see if that helps.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Well I just hit my LFS and to my surprise they had some amazing CRS and CBS. I went for excel and a female cherry or two so the 3 males I have could reproduce. Most of the CRS were A-S grade, but there was one that was larger than most and was SSS. $10! I've never bought CRS or CBS because of the price but I just had to have that SSS, so I asked for it specifically along with two of the cheaper CBS (S, $5) for the possibility of breeding. They gave me 3 cherries instead of 2, and 2 CRS instead of 1.

So, I payed for 2 RCS and received 3, and 2 CRS and I payed for 1. No extra CBS though, but hey I can't complain. I'm hoping the CRS and CBS will breed, but I'm a bit nervous for them with how much CO2 and excel I put into the water. Also they're quite smaller than I expected and I fear my lily pipe intake could easily kill them. Any suggestions?



crazydaz said:


> Still progressing nicely!! I wouldn't worry about growth....it'll come in time! Just be happy that you don't have any algae problems!
> 
> Could you tweak the hue on the photos back to the red? You should post a few shots in the Photography forum.....what camera are you using CM?


Well some of the plants I bought came with BBA, and I figured I'd kill it off with high CO2 and excel. Strangely enough it's very slowly growing despite blasting my CO2 and heavily dosing excel, has me stumped. It's not slowing growth of the plants at all because it's such a small amount, but I'm not comfortable with it being in there. Especially now that I'm going to dial back the CO2 and excel cause of the CRS & CBS.



Overfloater said:


> How would you characterize the green vs normal Ada bulb?
> 
> I have been using the same 150w Ada bulb for like 3 years now and I bought it used with probably 2 yea years on it. Maybe I should replace it.


Wow that bulb is probably close to useless, they're made for about a years worth of burn at 8 hours a day.

And it's a lot like the regular ADA, but with a bit more green. I've never seen such bright and green HC, the plant looks incredible with this bulb. Highly recommended for green scapes.



@[email protected] said:


> for the focus, try using the manual focus feature. just use a tripod if your swaying a little bit as your trying to focus.
> 
> no advice on the color camera wise, but i have a similar problem (my shots look too blue) and i fix it digitally. i use photoshop and reduce the amount of blue under "color variations".


Thanks for the advice, will try. Too bad I don't have a tripod or photoshop, will have to borrow a tripod.



salmon said:


> Looking great! I've always been curious about the look of the "green" halides.
> 
> For pic tips, I would try manually playing with white balance settings ( in the camera) and see if that helps.


Yeah I was thinking of trying that, thanks


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> Well I just hit my LFS and to my surprise they had some amazing CRS and CBS. I went for excel and a female cherry or two so the 3 males I have could reproduce. Most of the CRS were A-S grade, but there was one that was larger than most and was SSS with a mosura flower. $10! I've never bought CRS or CBS because of the price but I just had to have that SSS, so I asked for it specifically along with two of the cheaper CBS (S, $5) for the possibility of breeding. They gave me 3 cherries instead of 2, and 2 CRS instead of 1.
> 
> So, I payed for 2 RCS and received 3, and 2 CRS and I payed for 1. No extra CBS though, but hey I can't complain. I'm hoping the CRS and CBS will breed, but I'm a bit nervous for them with how much CO2 and excel I put into the water. Also they're quite smaller than I expected and I fear my lily pipe intake could easily kill them. Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


nice deal. one thing ive read about cards is that they preffer colder temps then neos. i bought some very nice CRS and kept them with my cherries, and they did well, but never bred. it may have been since my temps were 78.5.

try a stainless steel strainer on the intake.
a short term solution is to buy a filter pad, and cut a slit in it lengthwise turning it into a sock to fit over your intake. youll need to clean it daily to keep it from impacting your flow rates though.
i had that in my cherry tank, but when the colony established itself i said screw it, now i open the filter up every other week and remove 20+ shrimplets.

cut off the leaves with bba, then spot dose any thats left on tissue you dont want to remove with peroxide or excel. itll turn into nice pink shrimp food.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

The funny thing is my old ADA bulb is growing plants better than the brand new fishneedit bulbs.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Overfloater said:


> The funny thing is my old ADA bulb is growing plants better than the brand new fishneedit bulbs.


did you isolate the other variables? like fertz, substrate (type, age, etc), CO2, etc.
i hope you didnt, cuz if you did, and ADA bulbs are that good even when old, im gonna have to sell a kidney and get one.


----------



## crazydaz (Mar 18, 2007)

Try spot treating BBA with some peroxide....you can do up to 1mL/gallon per day without harming the shrimp. That should kill it, if the Excel isn't doing what it's supposed to. You may need a little more flow in there.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I always keep my tank at 75, set it and forget it. RCS don't seem to mind it at all and I know the CRS prefer it. I've covered my intake before and it slowed it down to a crawl after a few hours, stainless steel mesh may work though, good idea.

Changing the color balance on my camera fixed up the green photos pretty well, so expect much nicer shots next time.

Just finished doing something I should have before I even planted it, trimmed all the unhealthy leaves off the Cyperus. It looks great now, much thinner, but much longer; it's also pearling like mad. 

Funny thing about the BBA is it's only growing in the parts of the tank that have the MOST flow and the MOST CO2 bubbles. Definitely going to try the peroxide, any specific concentration recommended? Because H2O2 is like isopropyl, it comes in different strengths. I can wait a little bit as well, it's such small amounts and it's not growing on any new or healthy growth. It's there but it's under control, I'm just worried it won't stay that way if I dial everything back for the shrimp. Since I won't be getting fish I'm making this a shrimp scape.

It's very strange how the Cyperus is growing faster than anything else, the gigantic amanos and the 11 days of burnt out halide really have messed with the HC's progress... it's bouncing back but I'm sure I'm going to have to manicure it a bit.


Edit: Here's a shot with the color adjusted on the camera, slightly more like what it looks like in person, gotta figure out exactly how to tweak it, still not clear or white enough. Didn't bother to remove that Amano molt, so big it looks like a dead shrimp.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Finally caught her posing. Stock lens, D5100. I finally must buy a macro lens, maybe she'll end up paying for it!


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

You take really nice pictures. 

I'm just curious about your light setup. I read the tech spec in the beginning page and was a little confused. You had two 150w bulbs listed, so do you have two fixtures or one fixture with a 150w bulb?

I may have missed this also, but how high is your metal halide fixture above the tank?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Heartnet said:


> You take really nice pictures.
> 
> I'm just curious about your light setup. I read the tech spec in the beginning page and was a little confused. You had two 150w bulbs listed, so do you have two fixtures or one fixture with a 150w bulb?
> 
> ...


One 150w Aquamedic pendant. I've used 3 bulbs in the short course of this journal so I'm not surprised you're a little confused 

Started with an ADA 8000K normal, found out it was dead after the first 11 days. I then ordered an ADA 8000K 'green'. During the time it was being delivered I used the Aquamedic 13000K that came with the fixture due to how dead the original ADA bulb was. The 8000K 'green' arrived wednesday of this week and has been in use since then. 

I have it 10" above the water, if I was using a 90P which is 36" rather than 30", I'd have it 12" above the water to make sure the corners were hit.

Hope that helps


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Pretty tank. I love the way the cypress looks. It adds a nice touch and breaks up the typical iwagumi look. Good score on the shrimpy too!


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

Impressive, three bulbs in one year? Haha. 

I was curious about your light fixture because you mentioned that you were seeing signs of BBA in high flow areas. Do those BBA areas coincide with where the halides appear to be strongest? For example the center? Even its 10" above your tank, im venturing to guess thats still somewhat within the realm of high light.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

jcgd said:


> Pretty tank. I love the way the cypress looks. It adds a nice touch and breaks up the typical iwagumi look. Good score on the shrimpy too!


Cool, that's what I was going for with the Cyperus but I've really been on the fence about it. Thanks



Heartnet said:


> Impressive, three bulbs in one year? Haha.
> 
> I was curious about your light fixture because you mentioned that you were seeing signs of BBA in high flow areas. Do those BBA areas coincide with where the halides appear to be strongest? For example the center? Even its 10" above your tank, im venturing to guess thats still somewhat within the realm of high light.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


3 bulbs in two weeks! One was dead though and the 13000K was only temporary while I waited for the new one to arrive via mail.

No BBA at all in the center of the tank, mainly on the glass CO2 tube running to the diffuser and the inflow lily. Everything else was already there, as a few plants came with BBA. It hasn't spread to any plants, I'm just worried it might. So far so good though. 

And even 18" would be in the realm of high light, 10" is as low as I can put it without losing light in the corners. 150w of MH over what is really 25-30 gallons after all the aquasoil and seiryu stone is quite a lot of light. I'd say MH is 1:1 with a quality T5 with good reflectors, some might argue for MH or T5, this is just my opinion. Although MH is better at penetrating into deeper water, I doubt many people would argue against that. Regardless, LED is the new king.


----------



## Heartnet (Sep 13, 2009)

You're right about the light penetration; MH is probably still the undisputed champion. I figured when it comes down to T5 and MH, most people would be arguing about cost effiency and the heat put out. Maybe the shimmer effect also. And yes. LED rocks. Its price tag does not though. 

As for the corners, as long as there's still some light intensity, i wouldnt be too worried.

Definitely subscribed!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Heartnet said:


> You're right about the light penetration; MH is probably still the undisputed champion. I figured when it comes down to T5 and MH, most people would be arguing about cost effiency and the heat put out. Maybe the shimmer effect also. And yes. LED rocks. Its price tag does not though.
> 
> As for the corners, as long as there's still some light intensity, i wouldnt be too worried.
> 
> ...


I'm 19 and attending college, then living at home during the summers, so I don't pay my electric bills; otherwise I would have considered a T5. The shimmer + compact elegance of a small pendant are really the two things that most drew me to MH over T5. Amano hangs his 150w pendants 12" over 36" long tanks, so I figured my tank is 5/6's of the length at 30", so I hung it 5/6's of 12", 10"... seems to make sense to me. I don't mind the extra intensity from having it lower, the more light the merrier.

Couldn't resist, really having fun learning to use this DSLR in manual mode with manual focus. I'm currently drooling over macro lenses on the web, quickly getting tired of this stock lens.

w/ flash










w/o flash


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

that is one nice shrimp bro. great find.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Looking good!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. So the tank is coming along nicely, the BBA that came with the plants has left and things are growing steadily, the shrimp are all happy as well. Although something is wrong with my diffuser, so I'll probably be picking up an atomic diffuser sooner or later. There's a patch of HC in the middle that my mutant amanos really went to town on, so I'm going to be planting a little bit more in that spot to help it balance out with the rest. Overall growth has not been as fast as I would like it to have been in this tank, which seems to be partially fault to the shotty bulb, mutant amanos, and now crapped out diffuser... But hey thats part of the fun of this hobby, hitting those curveballs out of the park. Here's a distance shot, soon I'll get one with no CO2 or hardware in the tank, for now we'll settle with this. By the way, for anyone curious, the 8000K 'green' has become significantly less green and more white, so much so that red plants would look just fine, and at this point it is barely distinguishable from the normal 8000K hold for a tiny bit of extra green; really a great bulb. I admit the picture does not reflect the change, it's nowhere close to this green in person. For the close up shots I'll be making sure it looks as close to what it really does as I can.


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Tank looks great all things considered. I agree, though. XL amanos are the biggest enemy of HC. They're pricks. :hihi:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

This latest iteration is looking top notch man!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

freph said:


> Tank looks great all things considered. I agree, though. XL amanos are the biggest enemy of HC. They're pricks. :hihi:


I agree. You definitely want to get that CO2 fixed ASAP, because with that intensity of light, the slightest decrease will cause an algae outbreak. Of course now that I've moved to LEDs, I'll never go back, but yes, the prices are outrageous. No question about it, but are they worth it - every penny - as long as you by the right fixture with the right parameters and flexibility. I am really in love with the c. heleferi. It's going to be great once this tank gets going...I'm going to use in in my tank as well..I love the look of it...


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Always a pleasure. 

You should clean those lilies to get those algae colonies out of the tank. I'm still digging the heleferi.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

freph said:


> Tank looks great all things considered. I agree, though. XL amanos are the biggest enemy of HC. They're pricks. :hihi:


I can't emphasize how much they've stunted the carpet progress. Every morning I wake up to at least 4-5 large clumps of HC stuck to my inflow lily :angryfire, I'm surprised it's even carpeting... even mutant amanos can't stop plants under this much light...



CL said:


> This latest iteration is looking top notch man!


Much appreciated :thumbsup:



styxx said:


> I agree. You definitely want to get that CO2 fixed ASAP, because with that intensity of light, the slightest decrease will cause an algae outbreak. Of course now that I've moved to LEDs, I'll never go back, but yes, the prices are outrageous. No question about it, but are they worth it - every penny - as long as you by the right fixture with the right parameters and flexibility. I am really in love with the c. heleferi. It's going to be great once this tank gets going...I'm going to use in in my tank as well..I love the look of it...


Between a lot of excel and crazy BPS I'm keeping it under control, it's not optimal for growth thats for sure, but it's enough that I'll know if I have to worry about algae.

The helferi is growing on me, it's so elegant, I wasn't sure about it in a setup such as this one but it's really coming into its own, I think I'll be keeping it in there, people seem to like it too. One of my favorite parts of it really can't be captured well in a photo; it waves so much in the current of the 350gph xP3 and the 420gph koralia nano right next to it, 20x turn over per hour makes it grow like a weed, it LOVES current. Luckily my DLSR does 1080p video so once it gets really long I'll post a video on youtube for you guys.



jcgd said:


> Always a pleasure.
> 
> You should clean those lilies to get those algae colonies out of the tank. I'm still digging the heleferi.


Thanks, and I'm pretty sure by watching the growth and looking carefully at it with a magnifying glass that the stuff in the outflow is beneficial bacteria. The inflow on the other hand is most likely algae. If it was going to spread I'd stop being lazy and clean it but it always appears on the pipes, and it's never spread in the 6 scapes I've done with them. Good suggestion though, I SHOULD do it, but I'm pretty damn lazy these days, MCAT studying is taking up most of my summer.

I really want an inline atomic diffuser, think I'm gonna go for it any day now. Not sure if I should get a splitter and run both the beetle and the inline atomic or just the inline. I like having the clean look of having as little in the tank as possible, so probably just the inline.

I got a free 250w Aqua medic ballast, really tempting to buy the fixture and blast my tank with stupid amounts of MH, I'd probably need a chiller and a top off system though so it's kind of a pipe dream.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

You sir, are a lighting madman. You know that right? lol! I think that there are two strong reasons to go to an inline CO2 solution; first is eliminating one more thing from the tank, but second is the elimination of the need to *clean* the damn things of algae every so often. I would just run the inline and not split the flow; I think you'd have to increase the output pressure to make both work and you'd run the risk of over-saturating the tank with CO2 with both running simultaneously. I don't know, but that's my take on it. You need to sell that 250w ballast before you get your a** in trouble. The next thing we know, you're going to be on Swap-n-shop looking for a light! hahahaha


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

styxx said:


> You sir, are a lighting madman. You know that right? lol! I think that there are two strong reasons to go to an inline CO2 solution; first is eliminating one more thing from the tank, but second is the elimination of the need to *clean* the damn things of algae every so often. I would just run the inline and not split the flow; I think you'd have to increase the output pressure to make both work and you'd run the risk of over-saturating the tank with CO2 with both running simultaneously. I don't know, but that's my take on it. You need to sell that 250w ballast before you get your a** in trouble. The next thing we know, you're going to be on Swap-n-shop looking for a light! hahahaha


That I am :redface:. Yeah I'd really like to get that diffuser out of the tank, and I have to bleach it every 3 days, and I hate my diffusion rates atm, they're pretty horrible at any sort of reasonable BPS rate, and I have the diffuser placed in a spot with 2 sets of flow keeping the bubbles in the tank and away from the surface.

Anyone have any opinions on this for a 17mm xP3? I'm loving the price tag, if anyone has any experience or good things to say I'm going to pull the trigger now, I need better diffusion for this HC.

How much do you think I could get for the ballast? great idea.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> That I am :redface:. Yeah I'd really like to get that diffuser out of the tank, and I have to bleach it every 3 days, and I hate my diffusion rates atm, they're pretty horrible at any sort of reasonable BPS rate, and I have the diffuser placed in a spot with 2 sets of flow keeping the bubbles in the tank and away from the surface.
> 
> Anyone have any opinions on this for a 17mm xP3? I'm loving the price tag, if anyone has any experience or good things to say I'm going to pull the trigger now, I need better diffusion for this HC.
> 
> How much do you think I could get for the ballast? great idea.


I don't know about the inline version but I have their 75mm Atomic + and the microbubbles it made when I tested it out were pretty impressive to say the least. Every three days is ridiculous. I'm not sure what a ballast goes for, but I'm sure it would be worth looking into - 250w is a LOT of power.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

styxx said:


> I don't know about the inline version but I have their 75mm Atomic + and the microbubbles it made when I tested it out were pretty impressive to say the least. Every three days is ridiculous. I'm not sure what a ballast goes for, but I'm sure it would be worth looking into - 250w is a LOT of power.


Just pulled the trigger, 17mm inline atomic. Talked to Orlando, nice guy, knows his stuff... I'm pumped to get back to that crazy growth I get with high CO2 and the MH. Shoulda done this a while ago.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> Just pulled the trigger, 17mm inline atomic. Talked to Orlando, nice guy, knows his stuff... I'm pumped to get back to that crazy growth I get with high CO2 and the MH. Shoulda done this a while ago.


Agreed. Can't wait to see the madness ensue now! lol.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

CmLaracy said:


> Shoulda done this a while ago.


agreed. 
the main benefit of inline CO2 (apart from aesthetic), is that you have more freedom to set up your flow. with an in-tank disk you need the output blowing at/past the bubble stream, or it just goes up and out. with inline CO2 your CO2 goes right into the place of highest flow in the whole system, and stays with the current no matter where you point your outflow.
but you still need to keep your diffuser clean. there wont be algae, but gunk likes to build up in the canister tubes, and itll clog your pores just the same.
the tank is looking good though, and should look fantastic once its grown in.:thumbsup:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> agreed.
> you have more freedom to set up your flow. with an in-tank disk you need the output blowing at/past the bubble stream, or it just goes up and out. with inline CO2 your CO2 goes right into the place of highest flow in the whole system, and stays with the current no matter where you point your outflow.
> 
> the tank is looking good though, and should look fantastic once its grown in.:thumbsup:


You couldn't be more right, thats the main reason I got the inline over the in tank one, aesthetics come after in terms of importance. And thanks as always .

So in anticipation of high CO2 at a normal BPS with the inline atomic, I jacked my BPS up to a billion and lowered the light to 8" off the surface from 10", which is as low as I can put it without starting to lose light in the corners. The mutant amanos quickly started committing mass suicide via jumping out and I was scrambling to get them all back in, no successful suicides. Turned the BPS down to a million and I've only had one jumper. Watching tv in my room next to the tank for a while so I can get any jumpers before they dry out, luckily for them I don't have plans today. pH is waaay below 6, strangely enough the CRS are peachy with the BPS at a million, and were fine with it at a billion too. Dumb amanos, if they didnt clean the tank so perfectly I'd be mixing up some cocktail sauce right now.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

The atomic inline diffuser made the world of difference in *one* light cycle, it turned everything on hyper mode, an amazing product. Tank would probably be close to done if I had it from the start. Even the moss was pearling to the extent that it looked like fully pearled ricca. Expect a full photo update within the next few days.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> The atomic inline diffuser made the world of difference in *one* light cycle, it turned everything on hyper mode, an amazing product. Tank would probably be close to done if I had it from the start. Even the moss was pearling to the extent that it looked like fully pearled ricca. Expect a full photo update within the next few days.


:hihi:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

With the worn out ADA diffuser I was lucky if I had 5 or so pearls at the end of the 10 hour light cycle. 2 hours in with the inline atomic and pretty much every clover of HC has a pearl, and the moss looks like it's covered in snow it's so saturated in oxygen. The tank honestly looks like it's filled with seltzer. Can't recommend this diffuser enough. 

I don't know how all of my CRS are doing as well as they are in such a CO2 and fert saturated environment. The amanos jump out because of the CO2 like it's their job, I wasn't around to save 5 of them, saved like 15 of them though... the CRS swim around like they're in an oasis, I'm a bit confused, even the SSS is happy as a clam.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

amanos dont mind being out of water as much as some shrimp. if im taking a plant or something out of the tank, any shrimp on it will usually let go, but amanos usually stay on it an keep on eating until i scare them away with my hand. 
make a lid. get some framing for window mosquito mesh, and spline cord (plus the roller youll need to get it in), and instead of mosquito mesh (it blocks too much light), put bird mesh (http://www.amazon.com/Easy-Gardener...UTF8&qid=1342375035&sr=8-1&keywords=bird+mesh). you can get all of it at home depot pretty cheap. i have covers i made like that on my betta tanks, and my reef, and love em. 
the mesh is big enough for small fish and most shrimp (not big amanos though) to fit through, but only if they are jumping at the perfect trajectory, which never happens.


----------



## meowschwitz (Sep 6, 2011)

Wow, looking great. The HC is filling in very nicely.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CM, you know eventually that I'm going to have to steal some of that C. Helferi from you right? I hope you realize that...


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

All things considered, are you happy with 75p, or do you kick yourself for not going for the 90p?


----------



## theblondskeleton (Aug 28, 2009)

CmLaracy said:


> The atomic inline diffuser made the world of difference in *one* light cycle, it turned everything on hyper mode, an amazing product. Tank would probably be close to done if I had it from the start. Even the moss was pearling to the extent that it looked like fully pearled ricca. Expect a full photo update within the next few days.


I use this on my 120P, too. After trying just about everything from ladders to reactors and bells, this is absolutely the best diffusion method I've used. Silent, invisible, and super effective. Win!


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Chris, I hope you don't mind the momentary thread-jack, but I wanted to put in my $0.02 worth...

@ pandacory, you know you raise an interesting question. Having had the 60P in the past and deciding to move up, I struggled trying to determine what I wanted and what I could *afford*. It is then, with no small sense of irony that when I finally had time in my life to re-enter the hobby (and you'll note that CM was making comments back in 2007 on my 60P tank) I started shopping around. Aquarium dimensions are such an important factor when considering lighting, that I realized that whatever cost I was going to incur would be substantial (since I'm an ADA fanboy). It was then that I ran across GLA's website and they had just the same size aquarium as the 90P. But I didn't buy it soon enough - it got discontinued (@#)@#^#@)^!!!!!!!!). The largest now that they offer is only 30' long...so then I was back to square one so to speak. I bought the 90P and haven't looked back. I realize now that I really do appreciate the extra 6" (that sounds perverted in my mind, lol). But of course, it's also more H2O, more fertz, more CO2 expense, etc. 

@ theblondskeleton, I've always used ceramic diffusors, but never tried the inline version. In fact the GLA 75mm Atomizer that I'm using is pretty awesome and beats the ADA glass versions *hands down*. I myself like the ebb and flow of the tiny bubbles, but some people don't like the "seltzer water" appearance, which of course I can appreciate. The one thing that I do like about inline solutions is that it's one less thing in the damn aquarium...

Now CM, where are those FTS that we're all dying for?!?


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

The only thing that is really unaffordable is making a hasty decision and kicking yourself later.

You end up spending 2x as much to get what you wanted in the first place.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Where's the update? Come on now, its been two weeks tomorrow since your last comment and we need some pics or some news! I'm dying out here!!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Later today I'll take some shots, tank is doing great. Been quite busy.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

CmLaracy said:


> Later today I'll take some shots, tank is doing great. Been quite busy.


Hallelujah!!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Better late than never FTS, had to quickly snap it then run so it's underexposed and washed out in green. In reality the bulb is pretty much the same color as the standard 8000K with a pinch of green... very white with a small tint of green. Moss and HC badly need trimming and shaping. I haven't done a thing but dose this tank in 2 weeks.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

pandacory said:


> All things considered, are you happy with 75p, or do you kick yourself for not going for the 90p?


At the time of purchasing the tank, almost 6 years ago, I was only 14 and I had to pay for the tank myself. The 75P was $200 and the 90P was $300. Of course I wanted the 90P, but I had to make due with the 75P. I really do wish I had that extra 6" of width all the time, so my next tank will be a 90P or a 120H. It's still a really nice size and the dimensions allow you to do a lot, but a 90P would be preferable.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Looking good!!!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

styxx said:


> Looking good!!!


thanks, drip acclimating 40 cardinals as I type this.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

You know what time it is? *snip snip snip* :hihi:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> You know what time it is? *snip snip snip* :hihi:


You are quite right, I've been delaying. I've always hated trimming, and I currently have been battling severe nerve damage in the ulnar nerve of my right arm, as well as extensive tendonitis. Using scissors is nearly impossible without inducing a crippling amount of pain that would persist for days. I have an idea or two, but I'm also welcoming suggestions.

One cardinal casualty out of forty, two are separated from the group but otherwise seem healthy. Never a good sign when a schooling animal separates itself. I suspect if I lose any more than the one that already died, it won't be more than those two that are straying from the school.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

Very nice layout.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

How's the tank going?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> How's the tank going?


I was thinking the same thing - can we get an update?!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

styxx said:


> I was thinking the same thing - can we get an update?!


+1 
how are the plants growing in?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Are you still alive CM!?!?!


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

styxx said:


> Are you still alive CM!?!?!


He hasn't logged in since the twelfth. Must be very busy.


----------



## pandacory (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you feel 5years is a good lifecycle on this tank? Or did it, in terms of quality, start to show its age earlier?


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

*My $0.02 worth*



pandacory said:


> Do you feel 5years is a good lifecycle on this tank? Or did it, in terms of quality, start to show its age earlier?


Pandacory, I know you were addressing this to the op, but I will say that in my experience so far, ADA aquariums are built exceptionally well and stand the test of time if treated gently. I think 5 years is definitely a good life cycle but 10 would be a more appropriate benchmark given the substantial cost.


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> He hasn't logged in since the twelfth. Must be very busy.


Yeah, it makes me so curious how his aquarium is progressing though, lol. :redface:


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey guys sorry about ditching you all like that, I have a pattern with this hobby, it's not the first time I've fallen off the planted tank map abruptly. I'm either in it 100% or not at all, and junior year of college took over right as the scape finished so everything ran its course in a neat manner. I'll dig up some of the final shots once finals week is over. 

I'm currently procrastinating like a pro, and ran out of websites to check... there are no blue links left on reddit either so I'm really screwed. SO I figured I'd come check out one of my old favorite places, then remembered I left this thread without so much as a peep.

After the scape was finished I lifted the light up to 20" and ran it 7 hours a day for 8 weeks. Never dosed it once, let the CO2 run out, etc. I've been at school since the scape was done. To my surprise after coming home for a break, 2 months of 0 water changes, 0 ferts, literally NOTHING, and the tank wasn't algae ridden. A little BBA started to crop up because of no CO2, but thats it. The Cyperus reached the other side of the tank then started to loop its way down to the substrate. Had to measure a leaf, 42" from the base!! Roots from the mother plants had made there way out into the far right portions of the HC carpet. The rocks were completely engulfed in moss, and the thickest parts of the carpet were beginning to float upwards. A few weeks ago I pulled the plug to preserve the ADA bulb, the things are way too expensive.

I'll update with some pictures in a few weeks when I get a hold of my DSLR. In the mean time I need to study! Chemistry pre-med is controlling my life!


Edit: Panda, the tank is still going strong as ever after 5 years. The only age its showing is things I've done to scratch it, and some calcium marks at the top. The calcium marks are not visible unless it's dry.

Edit2: Looking back I lsot most of my steam with this tank after my elbow surgery, then trying to deal with my course load without really being able to write sealed the deal. Still experiencing a good amount of post surgery pain 3 months later. I've got one hell of a scar as well. The trimming this scape would have needed would not have been possible before or after the surgery. Was in too much pain before it, and after I was in a cast for 4 weeks.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

youre alive!
glad that the tank is doing ok.

know what you mean about school.
organic chemistry is raping me, and animal reproduction and animal nutrition arent the easiest courses either. im running all of my tank but the 20 long on autopilot.

sorry to hear about your arm. hope you get better.
the scars not a bad thing. may look weird at first, but they already shown scientifically that facial scars make you look more attractive, and i wouldnt be surprised if that held for all scars in general. i got one on my belly from an appendectomy in africa, makes for a great story whenever anyone asks about it; and it never seemed to put anybody off.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

3 more surgeries later and I'm highly considering starting this back up again in the coming weeks. 

My arm is pretty messed up at this point, still healing from 2 separate surgeries, so I'll need to construct an auto WC system.

Someone convince me to do version 6


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

bummer about the surgeries man, but don't let it get you down. I don't have a problem doing water changes I just don't do them lol. but seriously get someone to give you a hand and let her rip! I have really liked your previous scapes and cant wait to see a new one. 

now, im not trying to offend, but uh... what about your other arm?


----------



## fjord (Feb 1, 2011)

*Wallpaper*

v5 is Great! But please get rid of that wallpaper!


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

fjord said:


> v5 is Great! But please get rid of that wallpaper!


HA, funny you say that, people have been complaining about that wallpaper in all 5 versions! I just re-did my entire room, wallpaper gone, awesome grey and black paint combo is in!

Also... I'd keep an eye out for v.6! Cause it's coming, I had a vision and I need to make it :icon_twis Think mountains above grassy plains. A recent trip to Colorado to visit some buddies has inspired me. Between the beautiful rockies, as well as some _other_ colorado amenities *cough*, I couldn't help but find inspiration 

Kwheeler91: no offense taken, from 4 years of overcompensation I have the same neuropathy in my left arm. I'll be getting help during the setup of this new scape.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Everything is on it's way for v.6, placed an order with AFA and Drsfostersmith. Going straight up iwagumi this time, 2 species and seiryu stone, I want to put my hardscape skills to the test. If anyone has any spare Eleocharis 'belem'/'japan'/'mini' I'd be over the moon, it seems as though that plant will be the delaying factor, I'm having a hard time finding any. Tom Barr said he'd have some for me in a month or so, so I may have to wait.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

Looking forward to it. I have glosso for the time being if you decide to go that way.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is a rough version done on towels, and propped up with folded up paper towels, of what I intend to do with the hardscape for v.6

First, funny story. I spent quite a while doing this (almost all day), not realizing I was using Seiryu AND Yamaya stones until about 10 minutes ago (almost indistinguishable when dry, also, the lighting in this room is orange... aquarium lighting brings out the blue in the Seiryu). I noticed when I wet them with a mister, like they are in the photo; the color differences then became quite apparent and needless to say I was ticked. So, the setup I worked on for many hours was half dismantled by removing all the Yamaya's, and so I threw this together in the past 10 minutes replacing the Yamaya's with Seiryu's that somewhat fit what I was going for. I was HOPING for a very well put together preview (I only spent 5+ hours...), but it's late and this is all I'm willing to do, I'm exhausted, and I've already had a few celebratory beers.

This is a ROUGH hardscape preview (on a towel the exact dimensions of my tank), I plan on sinking a few of the stones into the aquasoil that are too distracting or large. Also, the left side is supposed to be about 33% larger than the right, and at the moment it is not. Sinking the rocks into the soil will also take care of that. The right side and left side are supposed to be a 3:2 ratio in volume, in this picture it's closer to 6:5. Thanks for looking :thumbsup:

Edit: for anyone wondering, the stones are constrained within a 30"x18" zone (my tank), what I wouldn't do for that 36"...


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

I think that looks really good.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Green_Flash said:


> I think that looks really good.


Thanks! I'm starting to think it's a bit too much stone for the size of my tank and my plant choices. I'm planning on using HC in the front and eleocharis 'belem' everywhere else, which is the shortest of the hairgrasses. I'm considering filling the crevices with moss. I'll get a better idea this weekend once I can work with the soil.


----------

